# Expert in legal matters (law in music), needed



## Jaks (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello.
I have made an arrangement of Oblivion by Piazzolla for string+percussion orchestra.
Curci thinks it is OK to proceed with giving permission to sell the score and rent the parts.
Another agent, represent of Curci in my country, wants to share income.

-How is in % shared income? I represent both publisher (myself) and arranger; they represent the original music.
-Can we share only selling of the score? The parts will be for rent only.
-Any other information is welcome.

Jaks Karlsen


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Just Answer.

(justanswer.com)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

As a non-licensed non-attorney, I cannot legally _charge you _for legal advice, but I can offer it for free. Just ask. If you want references, my last three clients, who are doing between six and ten in a cushy federal prison, will be pleased to supply them ... for a fee, of course.

By the way Jaks ... I see you're a new member. Welcome to the Forum. (I do hope others here are as obviously helpful as I am.)


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

The best legal advice I can give you is not to take legal advice offered anonymously on a discussion forum.

No one likes paying for lawyers, but they do get paid for a reason.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Jaks said:


> Hello.
> I have made an arrangement of Oblivion by Piazzolla for string+percussion orchestra.
> Curci thinks it is OK to proceed with giving permission to sell the score and rent the parts.
> Another agent, represent of Curci in my country, wants to share income.
> ...


If the work is under copyright, it is likely you need permission of the copyright holder (Curci?) before you can sell an arrangement of any kind in any form. If you get such permission, it is almost certain they will require a portion of the income from both scores and the rental of parts. Get a lawyer before proceeding or you might get nothing but legal problems.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There are numerous works that are protected fourteen ways to infinity in that the scores are only rented and a royalty fee is required (paid) for performance.

How one sets it up is a personal preference. I would strongly suggest getting the work(s) copyrighted for your protection.

For an annual choral event I am involved in (accompanist/organ soloist) we encountered a situation where two anthems we wanted to perform was out of print. Out of print _does not_ mean it's automatically public domain. In this case the publisher was contacted and granted us permission (for a fee) to make X number of copies from a digital version they gave us.

We are also required to include "used by permission" on all the copies, and print and make available the letter of agreement to anyone who should ask about the legalities of the copies made.

We are entitled to keep the copies in our files, but must notify the publisher before any future performances.

So, it's all in how you as the composer and the publisher set things up. I would seriously advise that you secure legal counsel on this matter ... if only for your protection.

Kh ♫

Disclaimer: I am not an attorney nor have any education in legal proceedings. I only offer what information I have based upon present and past knowledge as a professional musician and performer.


----------



## Jaks (Jul 31, 2014)

> By the way Jaks ... I see you're a new member. Welcome to the Forum. (I do hope others here are as obviously helpful as I am.)


To be a new member is just good for you. Being new on this forum doesn't mean being without any knowledge. Thank you for your kind answer.



> Get a lawyer before proceeding or you might get nothing but legal problems.


I don't need a layer. Everything is legal. Curci has said it is OK for them, they have offered the permission. I just wanted to know what is the deal I can stand for.

What can otherwise happen?
I have already get permission for making the arrangement, years ago. Now some other people want to play it, and there is interest by many. So, I have got the permission for making the arrangement, but not for selling. Now I have got the permission for selling, but my question as above is if you know what are rates to expect.


----------



## Jaks (Jul 31, 2014)

Also, what is the right the arranger has, is it 50% or less?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Jaks said:


> Also, what is the right the arranger has, is it 50% or less?


That would've been negotiated in the arranger's contract with the original copyright holder.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Jaks said:


> To be a new member is just good for you. Being new on this forum doesn't mean being without any knowledge. Thank you for your kind answer.
> 
> I don't need a layer. Everything is legal. Curci has said it is OK for them, they have offered the permission. I just wanted to know what is the deal I can stand for.
> 
> ...


Your last paragraph says why you need a lawyer when you talk about money
You are quite correct in the title of your post you need expert legal advice!


----------

